# Best fishfinder/gps combo for the money?



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking to buy a decent fishfinder/gps combo for the money.
I probably will end up needing two, one for the console and one for the bow.

I want something that will accurately display low (trolling) speed.

This is what I've found so far:

Cabela's ---- Humminbird 597 ci HD combo at Cabela's @ $480, but it appears the most common complaint is it doesn't measure trolling speed well.

Gander Mountain --- Humminbird 788 ci combo @ $490.

Gander Mountain --- Humminbird 798 ci SI @ $780. Is the side-eye worth the extra money?

Cabela's ---Lowrance Mark 4 DSI combo @ $220. (black & white unit)

Does anyone use any of these?
What do you guys use?
How much difference does "HD" make?
Any recommendations? 
All comments welcome!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

From the ones you listed take the 788 ci for $490. Thats cheap. Thought they were in the 6-700 range. Otherwise the 597ci


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> From the ones you listed take the 788 ci for $490. Thats cheap. Thought they were in the 6-700 range. Otherwise the 597ci


Thanks!

Yeah..they used to be $699 when they first came out.

I just found this unit (788 ci) at Reed's for $479. 

From just reading what I see on the internet, I can't tell what the differences are between the 788 ci and the 597.... any idea?


----------



## hunter7x7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Looking to buy a decent fishfinder/gps combo for the money.
> I probably will end up needing two, one for the console and one for the bow.
> 
> I want something that will accurately display low (trolling) speed.
> ...


Anything Humminbird but for the money, the 798C is top notch. Had Lowrance and liked them until...... I had typo deal with their customer service....... Will NEVER buy Lowrance again.

And the hunt continues......


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Hb 788 puts out 4000 watts the 500 series generally 1600-2400 watts.
I have a 797c2 and a 798ciSI - BOTH side & down image machines, well worth the coin.
The 788 is great for $500, but if you can stomach the few extra hundred - GET the SI/DI.
It takes a while to learn what you're looking at, but once you understand them... many of those days when you just can't seem to mark anything turn into days where you see the fish are spooky and running from your boat, the SI proves it.


G'Luck with your choice.....

RAS


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

The new technology stuff is pretty cool. Get down imaging on one of the units. If I was in the market today I'd get a combo GPS Sounder with down imaging for your helm, and a dual beam unit on the bow.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

We just bought a new one (The Elite 4 Chartplotter) for $300...it's pretty sweet, just a small screen is the only disadvantage I see for now.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> The Hb 788 puts out 4000 watts the 500 series generally 1600-2400 watts.
> I have a 797c2 and a 798ciSI - BOTH side & down image machines, well worth the coin.
> The 788 is great for $500, but if you can stomach the few extra hundred - GET the SI/DI.
> It takes a while to learn what you're looking at, but once you understand them... many of those days when you just can't seem to mark anything turn into days where you see the fish are spooky and running from your boat, the SI proves it.
> ...


I've found the 798ci SI for $750, so I was thinking about getting two, one for bow and one for console.

My question is... how effective is side-imaging and down-imaging from the console while using the outboard. Is it worth the extra $$$ ?

Any advice/comments welcome.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

798 is a great unit get the interlink an the gps way points that are save go in both units catsass for staying on active fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just bought the 587CiDi humminbird from cabellas online for $550 with free shipping... I love it and I feel it's a pretty good price 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I've found the 798ci SI for $750, so I was thinking about getting two, one for bow and one for console.
> 
> My question is... how effective is side-imaging and down-imaging from the console while using the outboard. Is it worth the extra $$$ ?
> 
> Any advice/comments welcome.


You need to run pretty slow when looking with SI/DI - so you just trim up the big motor - and enjoy the view.
Otherwise the lower unit can block some signal, but some guys run one XDCR on each side of the motor & use a splitter....
Not me though!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> You need to run pretty slow when looking with SI/DI - so you just trim up the big motor - and enjoy the view.
> Otherwise the lower unit can block some signal, but some guys run one XDCR on each side of the motor & use a splitter....
> Not me though!



Thanks for the info and advice. It helped a lot.

I finally pulled the trigger on a Humminbird 798ci HD si for $858. Decided to get the HD for the ethernet because I will probably eventually want to add a second one.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I suggest you get a hunk of "UHMW" poly, or "Starboard" the expensive name brand hunk of plastic to mount on your transom. The location of mounting can be critical in regards to good readings at both low & high speeds and this gives you the ability to poke another few holes without putting them thru the part that will leak.

A buddy recently bought a brand new boat and the "dealer" "professionally" installed his stuff, I spent two afternoons moving things and re-mounting his stuff to were it works quite a bit better.....
I sure love my 798 - I just got a Lakemaster card for it a week or two ago.
AWESOME mapping!:fish2:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I suggest you get a hunk of "UHMW" poly, or "Starboard" the expensive name brand hunk of plastic to mount on your transom. The location of mounting can be critical in regards to good readings at both low & high speeds and this gives you the ability to poke another few holes without putting them thru the part that will leak.
> 
> A buddy recently bought a brand new boat and the "dealer" "professionally" installed his stuff, I spent two afternoons moving things and re-mounting his stuff to were it works quite a bit better.....
> I sure love my 798 - I just got a Lakemaster card for it a week or two ago.
> AWESOME mapping!:fish2:


Could you post a picture of where/how your transducer is mounted?
This might help, and I already appreciate the advice you have given.


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

I purchased a humminbird 597 hd a year ago and still havent got this thing working right. Ive sent the unit in for updates, changed the transducer pretty much everything I was instructed to do and still the same problem. They didnt charge me for any of the work due to it was under warranty. When I purchased the unit I definetly was expecting more and was let down. Im so tired of being their technician and wish they would just get me another unit. What a joke


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Could you post a picture of where/how your transducer is mounted?
> This might help, and I already appreciate the advice you have given.


Sorry, I only have a picture of the Phenolic plate I used on the boat I recently sold with a Lowrance transducer on it.
You can see the holes from previously moved or mounted stuff...LOL
Nothing on the "new" old boat ('91 Lowe 1730) - that was an '02 Starcraft SF16

HTH.....


----------



## Allan.manta90 (May 25, 2012)

798ci SI for $600, I bought it on ebay and recieved it last Tuesday. I'll try it today on our summer outing event/adventure.


----------



## Allan.manta90 (May 25, 2012)

Just got home from kayaking and things went well.


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Could you post a picture of where/how your transducer is mounted?
> This might help, and I already appreciate the advice you have given.


Look into Sternmate. They have a glue on transducer mounting system, no drilling. It also allow you to move the transducer around to get the best result. I replaced an older Lowrance this spring and used a Sternmate. It covered most of the old holes and seems to be holding up real well so far. I get good bottom return at speed too. 
http://www.sternmate.com/


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

68bucks said:


> Look into Sternmate. They have a glue on transducer mounting system, no drilling. It also allow you to move the transducer around to get the best result. I replaced an older Lowrance this spring and used a Sternmate. It covered most of the old holes and seems to be holding up real well so far. I get good bottom return at speed too.
> http://www.sternmate.com/


WOW! almost $120 just for the mounting system? Okay call me cheap, but that seems outrageous to me.


----------

